# "T5" lights? Tek light fixtures? Nova ex.? Catalina? Need some help



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

♠ I have been using Coralife's compact fluorescent light fixtures for years and years(I have 4 WPG currently), they are getting really old now (about 2 year old bulbs, and such that still work), and I feel that it may be time to finally "upgrade" my lights. What's the big difference between compact florescent and T5's? I never really understood the technology. I have been searching around here and there and found these lights...I am willing to spend big $ for some good, durable lights for my extreme planted tanks, I have a lot of aquatic plants that require high light, so indeed, I need high lights no doubt... 

What do you recommend...? 

48" Nova's Extreme T5 lights

48" Catalina's BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 54W

48" Tek Light T5 Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting 4ft 4 bulb 216W What lights do you recommend for the Tek fixture? Midday lights with 6K or mixing it up with aquablue? What's good? •_•


Overall, which one do you recommend for my high tech planted 60 gallon tank with pressurized co2?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

T5HO is a bit more efficient, lumens/watt, and the reflectors are a lot better, so much more light goes into the tank.

The Catalina Aquarium fixtures are really nice. The one you linked to was on sale for $190 recently, and they will probably sell it for that price if you call them. The customer service is really good.

The Tek fixtures are supposed to be better quality, but I don't think it is worth the extra money. 

Nova extreme is okay, not as good as the other two though. The 4 bulb fixture has a fan, and doesn't look as sleek as a CA or Tek fixture.

Aquaflora and midday is the bulb combo people generally use, if they are using that brand of bulbs.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm catalina?  Thanks for the advice. I wonder if they will still sell it "on sale" price;I can only hope. So, are you sure of it now? Anybody else want to chime in and say something?


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a 48" 4 bulb tek fixture and am completely pleased with it. Had to change one ballast after maybe 5 years of use? I have not tried a catalina so i cannot comment on that.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

NeonFlux said:


> Hmm catalina?  Thanks for the advice. I wonder if they will still sell it "on sale" price;I can only hope. So, are you sure of it now? Anybody else want to chime in and say something?


If you look through some old threads you can probably find mentions of it. It was at $180 for a while, then they raised it to $190, and now it's back to the regular price.

There is also this fixture
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1630&osCsid=df1c8f443957560d71c90f75b0e1cf15

But I think the other is nicer quality.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

NeonFlux said:


> Hmm catalina?  Thanks for the advice. I wonder if they will still sell it "on sale" price;I can only hope. So, are you sure of it now? Anybody else want to chime in and say something?


If you call catalina they are very nice. I actually talked to him in person, I think his name was rick or something like that.

But he sold me my 3x54 48'' t5h0 system for 140 out the door built on the spot and gave me an extra bulb. I was satisfied, and I seen how he ships his lights and man he takes his time packaging it.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I may get this one. I'm pretty sure this is the one I want.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638

It's on sale too. What do you guys think?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

NeonFlux said:


> I think I may get this one. I'm pretty sure this is the one I want.
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638
> 
> It's on sale too. What do you guys think?


lol that is the same exact one I got. It comes with 2 switches and 2 wire plugs, 1 conrolls 2 bulbs and the other one controls the last bulb.

unit is very nice and built clean. He also gave me feet risers so that the light sits on the top of the tank


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

NeonFlux said:


> I think I may get this one. I'm pretty sure this is the one I want.
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638
> 
> It's on sale too. What do you guys think?


i have that one too.
and i have 2 other catalina lamps and im happy
5yr warranty on ballast and american made baby


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If you call ask for Jim, I think he is the only one who answers the phone. You can get the fixture for cheaper if you do not get bulbs with it. I ordered mine with the bulbs then replaced them for geisman bulbs a couple months later and was much more pleased with them.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I use the 3x54W fixture on my 75 gallon.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the responses folks! Now it comes down to what kind of light should I get that's good for the plants.


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

If you go with geisman bulbs, I use the Floraglo and Midday ones my self. A lot of people seem to like the a combination of the two.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

All right guys, I bought it with Jim's help (Catalina employee) So I have different lights 1 10k 1 65k 1 pg


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the combo I went with, it looks nice.


----------



## EROD714 (Aug 16, 2012)

how many plants do u guys have ... a little or a lot.. are the lights good enough for a full planted tank..


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

I know the post is old an u probably made up your mind by now but the Catalina is the best n u can get it from eBay for the price of their 3 54w set up. That's what goin for and I have 2 other T5HO 54w set ups but their ballasts and reflectors are top quality.



```

```



NeonFlux said:


> ♠ I have been using Coralife's compact fluorescent light fixtures for years and years(I have 4 WPG currently), they are getting really old now (about 2 year old bulbs, and such that still work), and I feel that it may be time to finally "upgrade" my lights. What's the big difference between compact florescent and T5's? I never really understood the technology. I have been searching around here and there and found these lights...I am willing to spend big $ for some good, durable lights for my extreme planted tanks, I have a lot of aquatic plants that require high light, so indeed, I need high lights no doubt...
> 
> What do you recommend...?
> 
> ...


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi newbie,

Yep, I pretty much made up my mind already, and got a nice fixture from Catalina already  Thanks a lot for the info though! I really appreciate it.


----------

